# Running a business in Spain



## Golf Shop (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi, this is my first post so please bear with me.
I`m in the process of buying an apartment on the Costa Blanca near Villamartin. I currently run a golf retail business in the UK and wondered how hard it would be to set up and run a similar business in Spain.
Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## tilly (Jan 31, 2008)

Location, location, location. Where are the golf courses in Costa Brava? Where are the malls the generate foot traffic? 

Before you start any business venture in Spain you will have examined the market to make sure there is a demand for the product or service you are to provide. Bear in mind that the market here is very different to that in your home country. 

BEWARE. When you buy a business in Spain, you buy the business debts too !

As an EU citizen you have every right to start a business in Spain, just as though you were at home so once you have convinced yourself of the viability of your new business, you can get started.

Step one, no matter what you decide to do is to visit the national police station and apply for an N.I.E. number. This is simply an identification number for foreigners and is mainly for tax purposes. Simply take along your passport and complete a simple form. Usually your number can be collected within four weeks. 

In Spain there are two levels at which a business must be registered. At local level you need to register your business with the town hall and obtain an opening licence (Licencia de Apertura) which will clearly define your business and the way in which it will trade. At national level you will register with the IVA office which is the equivalent of the Inland Revenue office. The Agencia Tributaria will collect your tax. You will need to be fluent in Spanish to undertake the form filling on your own, otherwise employ the services of a Gestoria who will do all the hard work for you for a reasonable fee. The next step would be to decide on the format of your business, similar to in the UK with PLC and Ltd companies. You will need expert advice as to which type best suits your business.

Empresa Individual is equal to a sole trader with the business being run in one persons name only.

Sociedad Civil is a partnership where several individuals will come together to form a business.

Sociedad Limitada is a limited company with registered shareholders and a set minimum trading capital in the bank.

Sociedad Anonima is a larger company with a large minimum trading capital. This S.A. company also has shareholders.


----------



## Golf Shop (Jan 31, 2008)

Many thanks for your help.


----------

